
Ask HN: Where to go to discuss product/service ideas - mikenereson
I love Show HN posts. It&#x27;s really fun to see the products you all come up with.<p>I could build a product and show you it, but I feel like I need to take a step further back and really flesh out what this product&#x2F;service might be before I build it and ask for feedback.<p>Is there a good forum or subreddit for discussing and iterating over product ideas with a willing audience?  Thanks!
======
philippz
We get a lot of projects that just start with a page on STOMT to collect
wishes for the project. It's basically a mix of feedback management and
community building.

Example: [https://www.stomt.com/stomt](https://www.stomt.com/stomt) We used it
to collect and manage our own ideas and at the same time we shared labeled
stomts with friends and used this as priorization tool while building the
platform itself.

Mostly used by game developers we get more and more SaaS and app projects on
board. It has a freemium tier that is good enough to let your project becoming
big.

Edit: And btw.. users don't have to sign up but can leave their e-mail address
optionally to get notified.

------
markfer
Check out indiehackers - perfect platform and audience for this

~~~
mikenereson
Fantastic, thank you.

~~~
DarrenZ
Unless your potential product is for tech users, I don't think IndieHackers is
a good place to discuss your idea. If you're building software for cafe owners
or dentists, then you need to be talking to groups of cafe owners or dentists,
not other tech guys like you.

------
citizens
I would suggest finding a forum that your target audience visits. If they
respond well to your idea they might just turn into your first few customers.

------
sharemywin
Sounds like a good side project...lol...

~~~
mikenereson
I see what you did there. This is a trick question though :)

